# using your own Benders



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Does anyone here use their own hand Benders? Anyone know where I can get a deal on them? Tried craigslist, Ebay, and other online outlets


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

40 bucks too much to bear ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How about the local supply house?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have 1/2" through 1-1/4". But only have my 1" at work.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I worked for a company that required you to have a 1/2, 3/4, and 1" bender. It really didn't break the bank, I think i spent close to $160 for all 3. I got them from Lowe's, but HD has them too.

I also worked for a company where I wouldn't use their benders cause they were peices of crap. Having your own isn't a bad thing, seems like lots of companies now require you to have them.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Supply house is a bit steep compared to HD or Lowes ....well at least Platt is any way


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Does anyone here use their own hand Benders? Anyone know where I can get a deal on them? Tried craigslist, Ebay, and other online outlets


. Don't by a used one . Chances are they've been dropped a gazillion times and aren't close to accurate anymore . I have my own and use them if I'm working for myself , but if you're working for someone else , they should supply the benders .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're required to have them, then you should be able to deduct them.

But seriously..... a couple of benders is out of your financial capability?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I worked for a company that required you to have a 1/2, 3/4, and 1" bender. It really didn't break the bank, I think i spent close to $160 for all 3. I got them from Lowe's, but HD has them too. I also worked for a company where I wouldn't use their benders cause they were peices of crap. Having your own isn't a bad thing, seems like lots of companies now require you to have them.


. Seems like a lot of flea bag companies out there that can't supply benders to their crew , lol ? I guess I was spoiled working for a company that would literally buy you anything you needed for the job , with no questions asked , lol ?


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

The guy I was working for before I got this new job owes me for 2 pay periods, and at 11.50 an hour and supporting 2 kids. Yeah at the moment it is out of my financial ability.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> The guy I was working for before I got this new job owes me for 2 pay periods, and at 11.50 an hour and supporting 2 kids. Yeah at the moment it is out of my financial ability.


. Ouch , that sucks ! Hope you don't need a lawyer to get your money . You don't even want to know what they charge , lol ! Tell the new boss the situation , I'm sure he'll understand ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One for all my benders that grew legs>

*
I gave a bender to my J man,
he put it his sack.
Bright and early next morning,
he didn't bring my bender back.

I wrote upon them
Return my Benders, or get your own.
No tools pilfered, no tools loaned.
We had a quarrel, imagine that!
I'm just not sorry if my benders don't come back.

So then he dropped off the manlift
looks like the letter D.
Bright and early next morning
it came right back to me.

I wrote upon them
Return my Benders, or get your own.
No tools pilfered, no tools loaned.*

~C_(with apologies to the King)_S~


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

jeromjenkins said:


> The guy I was working for before I got this new job owes me for 2 pay periods, and at 11.50 an hour and supporting 2 kids. Yeah at the moment it is out of my financial ability.


I put the whole having kids thing off until I was established in my career and financially capable.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> . Seems like a lot of flea bag companies out there that can't supply benders to their crew , lol ? I guess I was spoiled working for a company that would literally buy you anything you needed for the job , with no questions asked , lol ?


I dont think making the guys have there own benders is bad. If you run pipe every day, owning your own benders should be a standard part of your hand tool list.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> I worked for a company that required you to have a 1/2, 3/4, and 1" bender. It really didn't break the bank, I think i spent close to $160 for all 3. I got them from Lowe's, but HD has them too.
> 
> I also worked for a company where I wouldn't use their benders cause they were peices of crap. Having your own isn't a bad thing,* seems like lots of companies now require you to have them.*


thats because they don't want to buy them, they'd rather pocket the money and leave it to the worker to supply tools, what a joke


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

MHElectric said:


> I dont think making the guys have there own benders is bad. If you run pipe every day, owning your own benders should be a standard part of your hand tool list.


I disagree. Benders should be supplied by the contractor. What's next? Ladders? Hammer drill? Hydraulic punch?

Hand tools fit in a tool bag. If it doesn't fit in the bag, the employee shouldn't be supplying it.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> I disagree. Benders should be supplied by the contractor. What's next? Ladders? Hammer drill? Hydraulic punch? Hand tools fit in a tool bag. If it doesn't fit in the bag, the employee shouldn't be supplying it.


. I was about to say the same thing , but you beat me to it , lol !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I dont think making the guys have there own benders is bad. If you run pipe every day, owning your own benders should be a standard part of your hand tool list.


. Absolutely not ! You've obviously worked for some real dirtbags ? I have my own when I work for me , and they get used often . If i'm working for a multi million dollar company , you better believe , my benders stay in my truck ! A " hand bender " does not fit in my tool bag , with my hand tools .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> thats because they don't want to buy them, they'd rather pocket the money and leave it to the worker to supply tools, what a joke


Some require employees to have their own benders because that way they're financially invested in the tools and will take care of them. If they're company benders, employees usually trash them within a week.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Some require employees to have their own benders because that way they're financially invested in the tools and will take care of them. If they're company benders, *employees usually trash them within a week.*


no we don't, nice excuse for the owners though:jester:. nice effort 480


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Some require employees to have their own benders because that way they're financially invested in the tools and will take care of them. If they're company benders, employees usually trash them within a week.[/QUOTE
> 
> Only if you supply sh/t benders. Give a guy a gb bender you'll see it trashed as fast as he can. Supply an ideal he'll have it for years.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

When I came up, benders were supplied by the EC.

I can see issuing a set of benders and having a requirement that the employee that they were issued to would need to replace them if they disappeared.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Some require employees to have their own benders because that way they're financially invested in the tools and will take care of them. If they're company benders, employees usually trash them within a week.


How do you trash a hand bender?

I've seen and used benders that are 20 years old still in fine shape, a little cosmetic damage, but perfectly functional. 

I seriously doubt someone could trash a bender within a week. 

Benders are cheap money compared to many of the other tools that companies have to supply. Using your logic the employees should supply the table benders and tuggers too. If employees are trashing tools, the company has bigger problems than the cost of replacing a few hand benders. Fire the bad employees and hire better ones.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> no we don't, nice excuse for the owners though:jester:. nice effort 480


The comes from _first-hand experience_ from my employee days. 

And yes, I was paid more so I could afford to buy my own tools.


Nice try, but no cigar.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My employer should be required to give me a ride to work.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> How do you trash a hand bender?.....



Seriously? I have to explain this to you?

Is this your first week in the trade?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> My employer should be required to give me a ride to work.


Mine does. I wouldn't even consider working for a company that doesn't give service guys take home vans. Some guys think of it as a perk, for me it's a requirement.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> I put the whole having kids thing off until I was established in my career and financially capable.


Yeah, maybe he should have had them killed you stupid blowhard.

Talk about political subliminal crap, what did you go to a planed parenthood meeting today?

The man has the right to build his family whiteout hearing stupid crap like that, that is his business, I hope he has 10 more kids.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Seriously? I have to explain this to you?
> 
> Is this your first week in the trade?


Let me re-phrase my original statement. 

It is impossible to trash a hand bender unless you drag it down the highway behind the van or use it as a sledge hammer.

Like I said, I've used benders that have been beat around jobsites for years, tossed in gang boxes, thrown on the floor, generally abused day in and day out for years. I would not classify any of them as "trashed". Benders are designed too and can handle a lot of abuse. No one ever has "trashed" a hand bender in a week. As has already been pointed out, this is just an excuse for cheap contractors to pass on the cost of doing business to their employees.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> Does anyone here use their own hand Benders? Anyone know where I can get a deal on them? Tried craigslist, Ebay, and other online outlets


Just get them one at a time and they will be you're own for life, these are about as cheep as you will get them right here,,http://www.toolup.com/ideal_74-026_ductile-iron-bender-head-and-handle-for-12-inch-emt-conduit.aspx

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I disagree. Benders should be supplied by the contractor. What's next? Ladders? Hammer drill? Hydraulic punch?
> 
> Hand tools fit in a tool bag. If it doesn't fit in the bag, the employee shouldn't be supplying it.





drumnut08 said:


> . Absolutely not ! You've obviously worked for some real dirtbags ? I have my own when I work for me , aynd they get used often . If i'm working for a multi million dollar company , you better believe , my benders stay in my truck ! A " hand bender " does not fit in my tool bag , with my hand tools .


Nonsense. Some of you guys sound like my kids whining about life. 

If you rope houses everyday, you should own a hammer. If you pull MC everyday, you should have a pair of bx cutters. If you do service work, you should own a meter. And if you run pipe for a living, you should own some benders. Simple enough.

To the op - sounds like your tight for money right now. I would explain the situation to your boss and let him know you'll get them, it may just take a while. Hopefully this won't be an issue. Glad to hear that your putting your family first,


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Nonsense. Some of you guys sound like my kids whining about life. If you rope houses everyday, you should own a hammer. If you pull MC everyday, you should have a pair of bx cutters. If you do service work, you should own a meter. And if you run pipe for a living, you should own some benders. Simple enough. To the op - sounds like your tight for money right now. I would explain the situation to your boss and let him know you'll get them, it may just take a while. Hopefully this won't be an issue. Glad to hear that your putting your family first,


Absolutely not. 

Hammers everyone needs. Every trade. 

Bx cutters are worthless and not worth having.  ***** work better. Both fit in a bucket. 

Meters fit in a bucket and everyone should own one and know how to use it. 

If you run pipe for a living you are doing it for a company that wants you to. They provide benders. If I ran 3" all the time you want me to buy a greenlee table bender? Your argument is nonsense.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

OP is an apprentice, he shouldn't be having to supply a set of benders. 

I think the employer should be supplying them.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> Mine does. I wouldn't even consider working for a company that doesn't give service guys take home vans. Some guys think of it as a perk, for me it's a requirement.



It's both. It's a symbiotic relationship for sure.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> I disagree. Benders should be supplied by the contractor. What's next? Ladders? Hammer drill? Hydraulic punch?
> 
> Hand tools fit in a tool bag. If it doesn't fit in the bag, the employee shouldn't be supplying it.




I have always had a 3/4 & 1/2 " as hand tools .I got a 1" at the Flea Market .
Great place to find benders .




Pete


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Hammers everyone needs. Every trade.
> 
> ...


Come on man, for $12 an hour you should have the 888 with the 3 1/2" shoe too..

:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you have a guy that can't even take care of a bender, get rid of him.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Can i still get a hickey?










~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Can i still get a hickey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They used to have those available at HD..:laughing:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Can i still get a hickey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Girls give them free .




Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> Let me re-phrase my original statement.
> 
> It is impossible to trash a hand bender unless you drag it down the highway behind the van or use it as a sledge hammer...........


OK, since must be your first day on the job, I'll lay it out for you.

1. Stand bender up against wall, handle down, bender head up.
2. Knock bender over. Or fail to balance it against wall so it falls over on it's own.
3. Bender lands on head, bending or even breaking shoe.

Now, how long did that take? Far less than a week, I'm sure.


Another method:
1. Use bender on scaffold chasing the brickies.
2. Toss bender off scaffold onto ground because you're too lazy to carry it down.

Or:
1. Leave bender out in rain over the weekend.

I'm sure there's at least 12,873 other ways, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

This thread is a perfect example of the different types of companies we've all worked for , and what some of is think is the norm ? A lot of us have been fortunate enough to work for great companies , that wouldn't even think of making us bring our own benders to work . Obviously , some of us have not , and think this is the norm ? a shame ! Sorry MH , but as little of a deal as this seems , it's not ! You work for someone that needs you to bend conduit , they supply the benders , period ! I worked for a company that supplied corded / cordless tools , benders ( all types ) ,hydraulic ko sets , any Ppe you'd ever need , ladders , scaffolding , lifts , etc .


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> Mine does. I wouldn't even consider working for a company that doesn't give service guys take home vans. Some guys think of it as a perk, for me it's a requirement.


Wait, you have to store their vehicle for them? How much are they paying you for that? $400/month sounds about right.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> Wait, you have to store their vehicle for them? How much are they paying you for that? $400/month sounds about right.


. At least ! It takes up room in my driveway , lol !


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I had to store a company truck for years. It sucked.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

480sparky said:


> OK, since must be your first day on the job, I'll lay it out for you.
> 
> 1. Stand bender up against wall, handle down, bender head up.
> 2. Knock bender over. Or fail to balance it against wall so it falls over on it's own.
> ...


Are the benders you buy made of glass? 

Buy better quality benders. If you continue to buy your benders at Harbor Freight you'll continue to have those problems. 

I realize that this is my first day on the job (apparently), but I have never seen a bender damaged from falling over. Even your example of throwing it off the staging isn't going to cause significant damage to a bender.

I understand. You made a comment that was ridiculous, got called on it, and don't want to admit you're wrong. It's ok, everyone is wrong sometimes. Well, I'm not, but the rest of you are wrong sometimes. It's ok to admit it.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> Wait, you have to store their vehicle for them? How much are they paying you for that? $400/month sounds about right.





five.five-six said:


> I had to store a company truck for years. It sucked.


Yeah, it would be way better if I would just buy a second vehicle for our household, pay for my own gas, tolls, insurance, maintenance, excise tax, etc. Then I wouldn't have to store their vehicle. I feel foolish letting myself be taken advantage of like that. Damn them making me save money getting to work everyday. They are definitely getting a piece of my mind first thing Monday morning.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

I was lucky in that I bought my 1/2", 3/4", and 1" Ideal benders at Lowes when they were pulling their stock to replace with Southwire. The 1/2" and 3/4" were about $8 each and the 1" was $15. 

Our company provides our benders, though. I just figured they would be good to have and practice with at home. I'll take pipe scraps home now and then just to work on bends. 

I've found some good deals on Craigslist as well as eBay. Just watch shipping costs on the bay.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Go easy on this guy. He's the dude that was having trouble being paid. Or did you find a new job Jenkins or what!??!?


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Should I buy my own gang box too?


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

My old employer supplied everything except hand tools. I was offered 2 jobs and both companies want me to have a drill and Benders. I am new to thus industry but so far in my 7 months of doing this, nobody wants to pay more than 12 bucks an hour and spend money to work for them.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

jeromjenkins said:


> My old employer supplied everything except hand tools. I was offered 2 jobs and both companies want me to have a drill and Benders. I am new to thus industry but so far in my 7 months of doing this, nobody wants to pay more than 12 bucks an hour and spend money to work for them.


Hang in there man, it'll get better.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> My old employer supplied everything except hand tools. I was offered 2 jobs and both companies want me to have a drill and Benders. I am new to thus industry but so far in my 7 months of doing this, nobody wants to pay more than 12 bucks an hour and spend money to work for them.





That is bad news bro . San Francisco is voting on $15 per hour as its minimum wage this fall i believe . The trades require a Higher amount , and you do need to supply tools . That would be higher than the $15 minimum wage for any job .

P.S. You have other problems if you have not been paid for 2 pay periods ? RED FLAGS .

Pete


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

480sparky said:


> OK, since must be your first day on the job, I'll lay it out for you.
> 
> 1. Stand bender up against wall, handle down, bender head up.
> 2. Knock bender over. Or fail to balance it against wall so it falls over on it's own.
> ...


You might want to quit buying those cheap pot metal benders and get some good iron ones. You can't hurt them.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep checking C.L.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm a non-union contractor, but I try to adhere to what the union pays and the tool list. My retirement and benefits and other benefits just can't match them, but I can on wages. Take a look at this, you should, with a good contractor, be close.

http://www.ejatc332.org/mobile/inde...m&HomeID=135010&page=Apprentice20Headquarters


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I went from a 4 man shop to a shop of 150. New place starting at 13 and paying for school.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

jeromjenkins said:


> The guy I was working for before I got this new job owes me for 2 pay periods, and at 11.50 an hour and supporting 2 kids. Yeah at the moment it is out of my financial ability.


$11.50 in CA? You need to keep looking champ. Even a green guy should be @ $14-15


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Let me guess. Berg electric.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Barnum and cellilo, and the purge company was all bright.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Seems a little odd that some think that hand tools, or tools that fit in a tool bag should be brought in by the employee, but if it don't fit in a tool bag, then it should be provided. If you would rather supply a pair of ratcheting cable cutters, a fluke 87-3, and an amp-probe, and let me buy the 1/2", 3/4", and 1" benders, I would take you up on that in a minute. It's common knowledge that tool(s) supplied by an employer will never be as well kept as tools supplied by the employee. Anyone who disagrees either hasn't bought the first tool, or has only worked with their own. 
Should a first year guy be supplying items such as a bender? Never. Should the experienced guy who comes looking for work with a skill set that only includes bending small emt pipe supply his bender, channel locks, and reamer? Absolutely.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

jeromjenkins said:


> Barnum and cellilo, and the purge company was all bright.


Give them a shot and learn. As long as they pay. It is hard to believe they want you to bring your own benders. If they insist them, ask them if they can buy them for you up front and ask them to take it out of your check, little by little.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Some require employees to have their own benders because that way they're financially invested in the tools and will take care of them. If they're company benders, employees usually trash them within a week.


That's just an excuse for an employer to pawn off his obligations onto his employees. What else should an employee provide 480, core drills? Core bits? Extention ladders? After all, if the employer buys them the employees will usually just trash them too? 

I'd like to know if you supply your own benders, where they're supposed to go at the end of each day? Or do employees have to supply their own lockable gang boxes and chains as well?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Yeah, maybe he should have had them killed you stupid blowhard.


 No killing is wrong. Maybe he should've worn a raincoat before he created 2 lives when he has no means to support himself, let alone 2 more human beings.



> Talk about political subliminal crap, what did you go to a planed parenthood meeting today?


 My sociopolitical stance on women's reproductive rights wasn't even addressed.



> The man has the right to build his family whiteout hearing stupid crap like that, that is his business, I hope he has 10 more kids.


 He put his family planning dilemma out here, not me. You seem to have very little tolerance for anybody with an opinion that differs from yours. Why do you think that is, Harry?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

When I bought my benders, the heads and handle were sold separately. The handle was more expensive so I used black iron pipe instead, at least for a while.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Nonsense. Some of you guys sound like my kids whining about life.
> 
> If you rope houses everyday, you should own a hammer.


 Hand tool.


> If you pull MC everyday, you should have a pair of bx cutters..


Hand tool.


> If you do service work, you should own a meter..


Hand tool.


> And if you run pipe for a living, you should own some benders. Simple enough.
> .


Wrong. Benders aren't hand tools. I suppose if you change out ballasts and tubes for a living you should own bakers and scaffolding? If you pull feeders you should own a tugger and a mile of rope?


> To the op - sounds like your tight for money right now. I would explain the situation to your boss and let him know you'll get them, it may just take a while. Hopefully this won't be an issue. Glad to hear that your putting your family first,


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

To islandguy....way to be a troll. it's easy to sit behind a screen and have such strong convictions and judgments. I bet you are a real bad ass beyond these forums.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dspiffy said:


> When I bought my benders, the heads and handle were sold separately. The handle was more expensive so I used black iron pipe instead, at least for a while.


But, without the handle, there's no sticker telling you all the calculations and multipliers, and then you can't bend!


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> But, without the handle, there's no sticker telling you all the calculations and multipliers, and then you can't bend!


I dont think I have ever used the sticker on a bender . . . but not having a rubber handle, your hands can get sore after a while.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Hand tool.Hand tool. Hand tool. Wrong. Benders aren't hand tools. I suppose if you change out ballasts and tubes for a living you should own bakers and scaffolding? If you pull feeders you should own a tugger and a mile of rope?


Just because you don't define a hand bender as a hand tool doesn't mean it's not a hand tool.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Run......

Run from them, Helix, Berg, and 90% of the corporate monsters going after PW work. Their one object is to bend you over........


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

So, should an airline pilot own his own plane? he flys one every day.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Some require employees to have their own benders because that way they're financially invested in the tools and will take care of them. If they're company benders, employees usually trash them within a week.


Well not if you have a tool sign out list on your project if its broken company replaces it if its lost company replaces it meaning the company but if you do it over and over you gone. 
Each day you sign it out you sign it in fairly easy to keep track of tools and who lost it . The company should supply the tools if you cant your looking for a law suit if someone gets hurt on the job even with a simple tool you can be in big trouble with the next injury . Trust me on this you don't bring anything to work but hand tools if you have a company and want to stay in business some day when a worker gets hurt youll wish you purchased the tools . Hand tools are in your pouch not benders you use your foot to bend conduit there foot tools .
Your the one they blame when it goes to court not the worker .
Any safety equipment even safety glasses and gloves you better supply them if not your the one at fault yes a simple tool can put you out of all the money you made over the years with the wrong worker that puts in a legal claim game .And every electrician that uses a tester if its not company tested and supplied you get shocked your company is looking at the battle of the year you will loose in court . And most folks think a hand tool is a tester .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Some require employees to have their own benders because that way they're financially invested in the tools and will take care of them. If they're company benders, employees usually trash them within a week.


I worked for a union contractor back in the early 80s, of course they supplied everything. I used a 1/2" bender everyday for a few months and when I took a service truck, it came with me as the job was winding down. I used it for several years on the truck, I hit it with some weird color paint so I could make sure to take mine and not someone else's they liked.
10 years later I go back to work for the contractor and found my old friend the 1/2" bender hanging in the tool room. We spend the afternoon together reminiscing about the good old days so, don't let people tell you that tools are not valued and taken care of.
I also saw the same hydraulic bender, 555 and tugger that we used there all those years ago. Maybe everybody just liked using the new ones but these were cared for and still functional.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Speaking of bad places to work......the journeyman I have been working with, the owner of the company he did his apprenticeship at embezzled his employees pensions to invest in real estate.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Speaking of bad places to work......the journeyman I have been working with, the owner of the company he did his apprenticeship at embezzled his employees pensions to invest in real estate.


. That guy will just end up missing someday , and my guess is , nobody will care , lol !


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

jeromjenkins said:


> Speaking of bad places to work......the journeyman I have been working with, the owner of the company he did his apprenticeship at embezzled his employees pensions to invest in real estate.


I hope he rots in jail and is forced to be Bubba's lil girl.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I think you gotta draw the line somewhere and benders are definitely the line. And as far as damaging them, yeah it can happen. If it gets dropped on the head too often it can tweak it just enough to affect your pipes. I think most don't care enough or know enough to notice it though, but if you run pipe all day every day you will notice. And it will bother you


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> One for all my benders that grew legs>
> 
> 
> I gave a bender to my J man,
> ...


Hold on a second.

CS is this a song about you breaking your jmans back by throwing him off of a man lift becuase he didn't return your bender in a timely manner? You guys in Vermont mean buisness.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> Are the benders you buy made of glass?
> 
> Buy better quality benders. If you continue to buy your benders at Harbor Freight you'll continue to have those problems.
> 
> ...



Ever try to bend an offset or 4 point saddle and it just keeps dog legging? 
Good chance the bender has a bent shoe, caused by exactly what 480 was describing. 
A hand bender can take a lot of abuse but continue to let it fall on the shoe and the shoe will bend. You can't see it but it is bent.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Only rule if I lend out my bender is when you set it down have the bender head on the ground, so if it falls over it doesn't break the shoe off. My last bender fell over and the shoe broke off.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

i think our union members would croak if pipe benders were added to the tool list.

i personally think its bull**** if you have to provide your own. hand tools ... that's it. everything else should be contractor supplied.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

We provide you with a job and a bender is a hand tool you can get at depot . if it gets broken or stolen we replace it with what you had . We dont buy you tools you are an electrician so you say have the tools . That being said I have worked on some jobs where you are given all new tools in the package the first day . This includes screwdrivers,cutters,linemans,strippers,hammer,pants,safety glasses,boots,hardhat,shirt and even socks . Its an osha thing and applies to all trades and at the end of the job you can buy the tools dirt cheap. A jw picked up a tripple nickel for 500 bucks that was two years old and in pristine condition. and on the next job same thing on day one. New tools every job is nice,but those jobs are far and few and freaking massive industrial jobs.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

dspiffy said:


> When I bought my benders, the heads and handle were sold separately. The handle was more expensive so I used black iron pipe instead, at least for a while.


 I hate factory bender handles; always way too short. I'd much rather pay less for a piece of galvi that I can cut to whatever length I want.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok so I accepted a job, on the 13th was told it was gonna be a couple weeks before I start. Every time I call they say a will call you. It's frustrating that they won't even give me a ETA.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> We provide you with a job and a bender is a hand tool you can get at depot .


 A core drill can be bought at the Depot too.



> if it gets broken or stolen we replace it with what you had .


 Why not just provide it in the first place?



> We dont buy you tools you are an electrician so you say have the tools . That being said I have worked on some jobs where you are given all new tools in the package the first day . This includes screwdrivers,cutters,linemans,strippers,hammer,pants,safety glasses,boots,hardhat,shirt and even socks . Its an osha thing and applies to all trades and at the end of the job you can buy the tools dirt cheap. A jw picked up a tripple nickel for 500 bucks that was two years old and in pristine condition. and on the next job same thing on day one. New tools every job is nice,but those jobs are far and few and freaking massive industrial jobs.


 If you're manning up a freaking massive industrial job, tool up as well. Electricians provide hand tools and come with boots on. Anecdotal evidence of tools being sold on the cheap is not a justification to expect your hands to provide a contractor with contractor grade tooling.

Next you'll expect journeymen to provide a KO punch set because as we all know, all the electricians on a jobsite cant share just one, what with all the KOing going on all the time...


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

20yrs in trade and never had more than hand tools!

Guess im really spoiled now, the city i work for supplies all tools and arent bashful bout buying tools!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> We provide you with a job and a bender is a hand tool you can get at depot . if it gets broken or stolen we replace it with what you had . We dont buy you tools you are an electrician so you say have the tools . That being said I have worked on some jobs where you are given all new tools in the package the first day . This includes screwdrivers,cutters,linemans,strippers,hammer,pants,safety glasses,boots,hardhat,shirt and even socks . Its an osha thing and applies to all trades and at the end of the job you can buy the tools dirt cheap. A jw picked up a tripple nickel for 500 bucks that was two years old and in pristine condition. and on the next job same thing on day one. New tools every job is nice,but those jobs are far and few and freaking massive industrial jobs.


Why would a JW want or need a triple nickel for personnel use? I guess if he is gonna ebay it maybe?


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I guess bosses love me I supply all my own electric tools cordless tools benders ko set hipress and ladders ppe also


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

modified electric said:


> I guess bosses love me I supply all my own electric tools cordless tools benders ko set hipress and ladders ppe also


I wouldn't let you bring all that to our sites. Why would you want to?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

dawgs said:


> I wouldn't let you bring all that to our sites. Why would you want to?


Some people would find that guy more valuable and probably pay more.

That's how it's always worked for me anyway.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

catsparky1 said:


> We provide you with a job and a bender is a hand tool you can get at depot


what a silly justification to buy your own bender.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Some people would find that guy more valuable and probably pay more.


 Who pays to repair the employees power tools?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Who pays to repair the employees power tools?


Contractors always repaired mine.

But I'm worth the expenses.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Contractors always repaired mine.


 That's why I asked.

It was that way where I worked before and guys would bring drills with bad brushes and batteries in and get them repaired on the ECs dime.


That's one reason why its a bad idea to have employees supply tools.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

The last place I worked would send me all over to do this or that if I did not have a tool I would have to buy one to get the job done so I got used to have if everything now my new boss is if it breaks on his job he will have it fixed or replaced


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

modified electric said:


> I guess bosses love me I supply all my own electric tools cordless tools benders ko set hipress and ladders ppe also


I do they same, and as an Apprentice. :laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Awg-Dawg said:


> That's why I asked. It was that way where I worked before and guys would bring drills with bad brushes and batteries in and get them repaired on the ECs dime. That's one reason why its a bad idea to have employees supply tools.


I knew all my contractors on a personal level.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

modified electric said:


> I guess bosses love me I supply all my own electric tools cordless tools benders ko set hipress and ladders ppe also


Bosses love misclassified per diem employees.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

catsparky1 said:


> We provide you with a job and a bender is a hand tool you can get at depot . if it gets broken or stolen we replace it with what you had . We dont buy you tools you are an electrician so you say have the tools . That being said I have worked on some jobs where you are given all new tools in the package the first day . This includes screwdrivers,cutters,linemans,strippers,hammer,pants,safety glasses,boots,hardhat,shirt and even socks . Its an osha thing and applies to all trades and at the end of the job you can buy the tools dirt cheap. A jw picked up a tripple nickel for 500 bucks that was two years old and in pristine condition. and on the next job same thing on day one. New tools every job is nice,but those jobs are far and few and freaking massive industrial jobs.


. 


Now if you could get your employees to provide the material for the job, you would be all set.


----------



## iceman4160 (Jun 25, 2013)

supplying your own benders, WTF? only dirtbag lowlife ratty contractors want that and the worms that do it


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

This is going to turn union non-union in the blink of an eye.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

dawgs said:


> Why would a JW want or need a triple nickel for personnel use? I guess if he is gonna ebay it maybe?


1. Each machine and die set is a little different, some people get so into the craftsmanship/art (or they are anal) that they like to have the same machine each and every time. 

2. Ebay yes.

3. They do side jobs. 

4. They are thinking of starting their own shop some day. 

5. Tool collector's fetish.

6. Bragging rights. 

7. Bat **** crazy.

Lol, a few off the top of my head.

I have my own hand benders, and I can tell the difference between benders, especially different brands. 

If I had a chance at a great deal on a 555 I'd get it for reasons, 1, 3, 5, 6 and I'm always accused of #7.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

daks said:


> 1. Each machine and die set is a little different, some people get so into the craftsmanship/art (or they are anal) that they like to have the same machine each and every time. 2. Ebay yes. 3. They do side jobs. 4. They are thinking of starting their own shop some day. 5. Tool collector's fetish. 6. Bragging rights. 7. Bat **** crazy. Lol, a few off the top of my head. I have my own hand benders, and I can tell the difference between benders, especially different brands. If I had a chance at a great deal on a 555 I'd get it for reasons, 1, 3, 5, 6 and I'm always accused of #7.


 Yeah buddy. Right here. All of the above. 

There's more to the story then, "Contractors should supply my tp."

I prefer the flowery scented soft stuff.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

AllWIRES said:


> Yeah buddy. Right here. All of the above.
> 
> There's more to the story then, "Contractors should supply my tp."
> 
> I prefer the flowery scented soft stuff.


 Rule of thumb I generally see is that if it's a non-consumable and under a $100 and a "daily use" type of item. Employee supplies the first one and company should replace when worn/stolen/broken on the job. Small benders can fall into that classification but I have yet to see an employer require them on the tool list. 

Be glad you're not an auto mechanic. 

p.s. Man up and drag the blue rocket's sandpaper over your flower scented backside. Keeps the 'roids filed down! :thumbsup:


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I should be clear my present boss does not require me to being all that stuff I just do his list of tools we are to supply are hand tools and a cordless drill that is all


----------



## BigCL (Jun 19, 2009)

If you are only paid $11.50/hr, your employer made be in violation of the state labors law. In the state of California, anyone making less than twice the minimum wage do not have to paid for their own tools. It's been awhile since I've check, so please verify.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I make a bit more than that


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't care how much you make, union or non-union, no employee should have to supply any conduit benders.


----------

